# FSC / activation code SatNav Issue



## lorenzofranco (Nov 6, 2021)

Good afternoon everyone,

I have read millions of posts about FSC code generator and how to get and FSC code, but after 20 attempts I am now Not able to use my SATNAV. Below what I have done (wrong,. I know, but now it' s too late):

-Download FSC code generator and Route Map 2022-1 (west Europe)

put the mat into a pendrive (formatted 32)
generate an FSC code using that software (found on BIMMERPOST)
plug the pendrive with the new map into my car
the car detected a new update and began the update process
ask for the Activation code...tried 1000 times but always get a message saying that my code is not correct.

So, I am without SatNav at moment. I have tried 1000 codes generated but not luck.

Hopefully someone here can help me to find the right code. I have also tried to put the 1b file into my car to pull out the code but nothing happened. Maybe because the car can't run the SatNav at moment. I have also tried to put the original FSC code from BMW (Previous owner) but seems no work as well. 

My car is BMW Series 1 ( 25 April 2016) 
VIN: V770743
New MAP: Road Map west Europe ROUTE 2022-1 


Many thanks
Lorenzo


----------



## lorenzofranco (Nov 6, 2021)




----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

You waste your time. ROUTE FSC Code cannot be generated. PM sent.


----------



## lorenzofranco (Nov 6, 2021)

shawnsheridan said:


> You waste your time. ROUTE FSC Code cannot be generated. PM sent.


Thank you Shawnsheridan.


----------



## svellard (Nov 8, 2021)

Same here, I started the process of upgrading my ENTRY_NAV to 2022-1, and get stuck on the activation code request. Any help would be appreciated (looks like you *shawnsheridan *are the master of FSC  )


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

svellard said:


> Same here, I started the process of upgrading my ENTRY_NAV to 2022-1, and get stuck on the activation code request. Any help would be appreciated (looks like you *shawnsheridan *are the master of FSC  )


PM sent.


----------



## BMW 435i (Nov 8, 2021)

Hi, any idea how to enable voice activation, I have the BT and sat nav options but when I press the voice activation button nothing happens


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

BMW 435i said:


> Hi, any idea how to enable voice activation, I have the BT and sat nav options but when I press the voice activation button nothing happens


PM sent.


----------



## Everywhere90 (Oct 3, 2020)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


Shawnsheridan i am after a FSC code, not sure how to pm you.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Everywhere90 said:


> Shawnsheridan i am after a FSC code, not sure how to pm you.


PM sent.


----------



## milanpike_99 (Dec 17, 2021)

shawnsheridan said:


> You waste your time. ROUTE FSC Code cannot be generated. PM sent.


Hello shawnsheridan i have samo questions about bmw maps can you pm me?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

milanpike_99 said:


> Hello shawnsheridan i have samo questions about bmw maps can you pm me?


PM sent.


----------



## eatem7 (11 mo ago)

shawnsheridan said:


> You waste your time. ROUTE FSC Code cannot be generated. PM sent.


Could I also get a PM from you? trying a different forum and found you


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

eatem7 said:


> Could I also get a PM from you? trying a different forum and found you


PM sent.


----------



## srshaw3 (11 mo ago)

shawnsheridan said:


> ...


I am new, so apparently can not PM. I am interested in FSC code if needed and map update for 2014 X1, per my understanding North American Premium.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

srshaw3 said:


> I am new, so apparently can not PM. I am interested in FSC code if needed and map update for 2014 X1, per my understanding North American Premium.


PM sent.


----------



## andy530 (Apr 12, 2020)

Hi Shawn. Would you please pm me the FSC info for map updates?
Thank you!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

andy530 said:


> Hi Shawn. Would you please pm me the FSC info for map updates?
> Thank you!


PM sent.


----------



## cashybai (Nov 4, 2013)

Hi Shawn, I'm also looking to update the nav on a 2012 X5 (Western Europe premium)


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

cashybai said:


> Hi Shawn, I'm also looking to update the nav on a 2012 X5 (Western Europe premium)


PM sent.


----------



## ANI92 (10 mo ago)

Hi shawnsheridan,

I did some coding with bimmercode and it seems my navigation and voice command is not working anymore. 
When i try to connect to bimmercode I see 'activation code cancelled'. I saw through different forums that you helped a lot of guys/girls with this problem. Anything would be appreciated. 

I drive a bmw 5 g30 2017 (pre-LCI)

Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

ANI92 said:


> Hi shawnsheridan,
> 
> I did some coding with bimmercode and it seems my navigation and voice command is not working anymore.
> When i try to connect to bimmercode I see 'activation code cancelled'. I saw through different forums that you helped a lot of guys/girls with this problem. Anything would be appreciated.
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## istaunton (9 mo ago)

First BMW owner looking to update my maps also. Would appreciate the help Shawn


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

istaunton said:


> First BMW owner looking to update my maps also. Would appreciate the help Shawn


PM sent.


----------



## avincent (Jun 28, 2021)

shawnsheridan said:


> You waste your time. ROUTE FSC Code cannot be generated. PM sent.





shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


Shaun sorry to jump in on this random thread but can’t work out how to PM - I have a NBTEco K drive which had CarPlay and lifetime map FSC installed. Forgot to remove when it went into workshop and has come back with all gone and Nav just sits at loading - I think it is because it has a new map but no FSC code as these were deleted whilst I. Workshop. It won’t recognise the CarPlay and FSC code bin file I used to install CarPlay and FSC code so dont know what to do now. (Ie insert for 30 secs remove and reboot but nothing happens) do you have any suggestions thanks you


----------



## abagofmeat (9 mo ago)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


Hi Shawn, could you please send me a PM? I need code for West Europe 2022 EntryNav Route


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

abagofmeat said:


> Hi Shawn, could you please send me a PM? I need code for West Europe 2022 EntryNav Route


PM sent.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

avincent said:


> Shaun sorry to jump in on this random thread but can’t work out how to PM - I have a NBTEco K drive which had CarPlay and lifetime map FSC installed. Forgot to remove when it went into workshop and has come back with all gone and Nav just sits at loading - I think it is because it has a new map but no FSC code as these were deleted whilst I. Workshop. It won’t recognise the CarPlay and FSC code bin file I used to install CarPlay and FSC code so dont know what to do now. (Ie insert for 30 secs remove and reboot but nothing happens) do you have any suggestions thanks you


PM sent.


----------



## Vyker (9 mo ago)

Hello Shawn, I'm also looking to update my maps, will you be able to PM me also, please? Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Vyker said:


> Hello Shawn, I'm also looking to update my maps, will you be able to PM me also, please? Thanks


PM sent.


----------



## Vyker (9 mo ago)

Just thought I'd share my experience.

I was on an old 2013 map update, and on 2013 i-level as well. When I put in the USB with 2022 maps into the armrest and entered in a VIN generated FSC code, the code blocked out the 2013 maps.
It's like it's saying "as you failed, you're now blocked!" - which is frankly a really shitty thing for BMW to do.

So I had to extract the DE file from the car using E-sys and use that file to generate a new FSC code for the 2022 maps, and it worked from there.

Thanks to Shawn for sharing the knowledge with us all.


----------



## comre (8 mo ago)

Hi Shawn, could you help me? I need code for West Europe 2022-2 EntryNav Route. Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

comre said:


> Hi Shawn, could you help me? I need code for West Europe 2022-2 EntryNav Route. Thanks


PM sent.


----------



## Buruntza (6 mo ago)

Buenas Shawn,quiero actualizar mapas de Europa route,me podrías enviar una ayuda?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Buruntza said:


> Buenas Shawn,quiero actualizar mapas de Europa route,me podrías enviar una ayuda?


PM sent.


----------



## Jonathan199323 (6 mo ago)

Hello @shawnsheridan if you can also please help me to generate an fsc code for a north American next map update cant seem to figure out hot to generate a code FNS88727


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Jonathan199323 said:


> Hello @shawnsheridan if you can also please help me to generate an fsc code for a north American next map update cant seem to figure out hot to generate a code FNS88727


PM sent.


----------



## Bash330 (6 mo ago)

@shawnsheridan can you help me with fsc for route maps pls


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Bash330 said:


> @shawnsheridan can you help me with fsc for route maps pls


PM sent.


----------



## Jonathan199323 (6 mo ago)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


 Donor NBT Re Programmed to my Cars Vin and Maps are all up to date and running thanks alot Shawn cheers mate!!👌🏻😃


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

rishabhb7 said:


> Same for me as well. Tried updating maps to Road Map Europe West move 2022. FSC code didn’t work. Now I can’t use Sat Nav as it’s asking me to enter activation code . Please help


PM sent.


----------



## fitacuevas (Feb 14, 2017)

hi shawnsheridan

please fsc to update west europe route 2023-1
WBA3D31060F895957


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

fitacuevas said:


> hi shawnsheridan
> 
> please fsc to update west europe route 2023-1
> WBA3D31060F895957


PM sent.


----------



## smmf1978 (1 mo ago)

Hello, i have the same problem as this on "
Old map is: road map EUROPE Move 2016-2
New map is: road map Europe West Move 2022-1
VIN number: WBA3K31050F488010

I'd be grateful if you can provide me with a lifetime FSC code please. Thanks


shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

smmf1978 said:


> Hello, i have the same problem as this on "
> Old map is: road map EUROPE Move 2016-2
> New map is: road map Europe West Move 2022-1
> VIN number: WBA3K31050F488010
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## stalbans (Jan 19, 2014)

Hello all, I've just finished flashing my NBTevo from _L to _X and lost Nav, Sat and speech rec. Carplay is working fine. Did I loose my FSC codes? Could anyone point me in the right direction.


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

stalbans said:


> Hello all, I've just finished flashing my NBTevo from _L to _X and lost Nav and speech rec. Carplay is working fine. Did I loose my FSC codes? Could anyone point me in the right direction.


need add patch, as was added before, 
need enet cable


----------



## Nels2009F02 (4 mo ago)

Can you PM me that info pls. I'd like to understand the process and update my F02. TIA!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Nels2009F02 said:


> Can you PM me that info pls. I'd like to understand the process and update my F02. TIA!


PM sent.


----------



## Leo Russell (Nov 4, 2021)

svellard said:


> Same here, I started the process of upgrading my ENTRY_NAV to 2022-1, and get stuck on the activation code request. Any help would be appreciated (looks like you *shawnsheridan *are the master of FSC  )


In same boat, trying to update to "Road Map Europe West Route 2023-1" how can i get an FSC code?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Leo Russell said:


> In same boat, trying to update to "Road Map Europe West Route 2023-1" how can i get an FSC code?


PM sent.


----------



## WGator (8 d ago)

I need a FSC code to update the maps on a 2016 X1 I just bought. Please help!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

WGator said:


> I need a FSC code to update the maps on a 2016 X1 I just bought. Please help!


PM Sent.


----------

